# Chippewa County ORV Ordinance



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This may be of some help for EUP riders.



> STATE OF MICHIGAN
> COUNTY OF CHIPPEWA
> ORV ORDINANCE
> ORDINANCE No. 08-02
> ...


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Thanks for sharing! Good info for me and fellow riders.


----------

